

NBC News Idolizes Teenager & Names His App "Best Free App Ever" - vantech
http://www.techvibes.com/blog/apphero-best-app-ever-2013-02-27

======
notmarkus
An Ohio NBC affiliate morning show says something hyperbolic.

~~~
jonheller
Yeah, "NBC News" seems a bit of a misnomer

------
charonn0
This article seems more than a little over-enthusiastic about an app that
recommends other apps.

